

Ask HN: Who is using Java or Java platform? - z3phyr

Can anybody list some more major software companies and corporate houses "majorly" using the Java platform? Some that instantly came into my mind are Oracle, IBM, twitter.......
======
manishsharan
Banks and Financial institutions. Every bank and financial institution that I
have worked for in in last 10 years has a projects exclusively in either Java
or C# or Cobol( yes Cobol is very much alive and kicking on IBM mainframe )
and some C/C++ . On the other hand, these places do not use Ruby or Python.

~~~
z3phyr
the banks using C# are most probably windows users, right? (Mono is not for
enterprise.....) I attended a confrence by a company named Micro Focus, and
believe me, they were talking about renewing COBOL and teaching it to the
undergraduates, making the mainframe relevant to the next generation.

------
pawn
Walmart and JB Hunt still use Java, C#, and Cobol and won't stop any time
soon..

------
calbear98
Salesforce.com. Twitter uses Scala.

------
scorcher
British Telecom do extensivly

------
TheMonarch
meetup.com uses Java. And Google if you count Android.

~~~
dotborg2
Google Web Toolkit and hundreds of various projects made in Google available
on code.google.com.

------
z3phyr
hey, I found HP and Red Hat on the line too...

------
traxtech
eBay is a heavy Java user

